# Got some bad news from the Vets :(



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Ok so today we took Prince back to the vets today for his check up after being on anti-inflammatory tablets all last week for his limping leg (as his knee cap keeps slipping out of place) Anyway the vet felt both Prince's back legs and said she could feel BOTH his knee cap's slipping out of place. She then went on to explaining that he will eventually get arthritis later in life if left untreated, surely this would mean that he would find it extremely painful to walk? Anyway so now he's back at the vets on Monday for x-rays and then discuss surgery options to fix his poorly legs 

Anybody's pet chi's been through this before and have any advice they could give me?

Hope my Prince's legs get better soon


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He has luxating patellas. That is a very common issue in Chihuahuas. Sometimes it requires surgery to correct, often it can be controlled with weight management and supplements. It can be managed. I would go get a 2nd opinion before immediately considering surgery. And get him on glucosamine and chondrotin (you can get it at Petsmart).


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I was considering a 2nd opinion. Once he has had the x-rays he will be referred to a specialist so I will see what they have to say.. The vet only mentioned two options being surgery or leave it - which i really didn't expect her to say :/ Thanks for the advice


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

JonathanMatthews said:


> I was considering a 2nd opinion. Once he has had the x-rays he will be referred to a specialist so I will see what they have to say.. The vet only mentioned two options being surgery or leave it - which i really didn't expect her to say :/ Thanks for the advice


Yeah, those are the two options. But a specialist will be able to tell whether surgery is required. If they say it isn't required, the glucosomine will help prevent arthritis. Also, don't allow any jumping on or off the furniture. Luxating patellas don't get better on their own, but many dogs live happy, full, long lives with them if they are managed properly. There are many people on here whose dogs have LP, some have had surgery others manage without it, hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Ashley said everything I wanted to, I am just here to tell you how adorable you puppy is!


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for your help, it's so hard keeping up with him he's always jumping and running around. One minute he wants to be on the couch the next he doesn't lol.
I hope it doesn't come to surgery, I just don't want him being in pain when he's older 
I will post updates on what the specialist says.

Miuccias thank you too! he's such a loving pup!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's some info on L/P
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/2738-luxating-patella-information.html


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Definitely get a second opinion before you make any decisions regarding surgery.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I would definitely get a second opinion has it been graded?, my first Chi had her grade 3 PL operated on and even the specialist and various vets at the time said she will still most likely develop arthiritis in that leg...to be honest with hindsight I almost wish I hadn't had her leg done...it was a very difficult and long recovery period post op... 5 years on the movement in the leg is not much better than it was pre op


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Zarita had both knees repaired at one time. Vet specialist said the 'good' leg would not hold up to being the 'main' leg after surgery. So he suggested surgery for both at one time. Anesthesia being the main reason. She had a rocky time for a week or so. He had to remove the soft cast from one leg, as she refused to walk. She was a diva and we served her water and food to her on her bed! After 2 weeks I put my foot down, and made her get up! She did get up for pottying right from the start.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your comments, I am really not sure whether surgery is the best option for him, I've heard it's such a long and hard recovery and i'm not sure i could put him through that. I will see what the specialist has to say after they have seen the x-rays. He's only 9 months old, he's far too young to have to have surgery already


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

It's been graded between a one and two!


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo has a grade 1 in his right and a grade 2 in his left. He is almost 7 and has managed very well without surgery. My vet did not recommend it unless it started causing him mobility issues. He also said to let him run, jump, and stay active. The main thing is to keep his weight in check. Extra weight will exacerbate any issues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

How long has he put up with it for? Prince is only 9 months and I was thinking with him being quite young he would get arthritis quite young too?
He doesn't really let it bother him, he jumps off things and runs around the back garden a lot, you just see him holding his leg up and limping a couple of times a day, after a few minutes of getting him to rest it he's back to running around again.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo has has a grade 2 since he was a year old. The grade 1 just showed up this year. I can tell when his patella is out, but it just doesn't seem to bother him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

You have made me really reconsider surgery knowing how long Romeo has had it for. The vet said every time Prince moves it's slipping out of place, but when he limps it's slipping out of place and not going back to where it should be. I've been looking at his back legs and i don't know if it's just me but i have noticed they look quite stiff when he's walking. I just don't know if it's worth the pain and recovery period, I mean whats the point in putting him though it if he still may develop arthritis :S


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also start a healthy joint supplement! I likes these:

The Wholistic Pet

The Wholistic Pet


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I live in the UK so cannot purchase these, i should fish around at the weekend and look for some like it. Thanks


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My Izzie has LP, at 7 months old at her preop spay appt the vet graded it a 3. I got doggy stairs so she wouldn't jump on bed or couch, put her on MSM and glucosamine and Chondroitin and kept her active and the leanest she could be. At almost 3 years old it is now graded at a 2. It does not normally get better, but I think as she grew it developed better and muscles got stronger around the joint. My vet does NOT recommend surgery, never has. But Izzie also never limps, or picks her legs up, or ever acts like it bothers her. My vet says as long as it doesn't give her any issues, there is no reason to consider surgery for her.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Blondie87 said:


> My vet says as long as it doesn't give her any issues, there is no reason to consider surgery for her.


That is exactly what my vets have said. No need to put him through a surgery when he may never have any serious issues. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Izzy takes glucosamine/chondrition supplements but what is also important is exercise to build up the leg muscles...so walking up 45 degree inclines etc ...Izzy is five and still is doing fine without surgery....she never tries to jump up or down on furniture so that is one problem I don't have to deal with her.... hope some of these recommendations help your little one.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Blondie87 said:


> My Izzie has LP, at 7 months old at her preop spay appt the vet graded it a 3. I got doggy stairs so she wouldn't jump on bed or couch, put her on MSM and glucosamine and Chondroitin and kept her active and the leanest she could be. At almost 3 years old it is now graded at a 2. It does not normally get better, but I think as she grew it developed better and muscles got stronger around the joint. My vet does NOT recommend surgery, never has. But Izzie also never limps, or picks her legs up, or ever acts like it bothers her. My vet says as long as it doesn't give her any issues, there is no reason to consider surgery for her.


Prince is ok overall with it, but if he gets over excited or jumps certain times he starts limping and just wont walk on his back leg


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Nova has LP in both of her legs (worse on the right) along with a number of structure issues. We have her on a manganese supplement, glucosamine, condroitin and MSM as suggested by our vet. She gets a lot of exercise and since starting the supplements I have not actually seen her limp or kick her leg. It is something that if mild to moderate can be managed without surgery. With that said if it is really bad I think surgery is something that should be considered. Like everyone said make sure you get a few opinions.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Definitely going to look at the options. Prince is at the vets for x-rays on Monday so shall post and keep this thread updated. If he didn't limp and it didn't seem like it bothered him i would take surgery out of the question but because he's limping i'm guessing he's in pain. He's currently running around with another dog at the minute and he's perfectly fine, it's kind of hit and miss. Shall get some more advice on Monday. Me and my boyfriend are so torn on what to do


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

UPDATE: so the vets didn't go very well. His x-ray shown he has poor structure in the bottom part of his body, poor thing  I have posted a new thread on the update if anyone wants to have a read, thanks for all your advice and support


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I just want to say that I feel your frustration...my boy has poor legs too  But he is a very active boy and dosen't seem to be bothered by it....but yes, there is somethings to look after...weight control, glucosamin...pet stairs...lots of exercise... I think I would have seen it if he was in pain, he is a very sensitiv yet brutal dominant male of 6 years  he loves running and being outside most of the days..hunting down ladies and getting his workout on  I really hope your boy can live with it as well  please update


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I am just going to wait and see what the specialist says and go from there. I really hope he doesn't need surgery but as his bones are already wearing down from the knee slipping, I see it being a high possibility he will need it. My boy loves doing lots of running and jumping and there's no way of stopping him. He shows when it's hurting him because he stops walking on it and starts limping, but within a few minutes he's back to running around again. I feel so frustrated at he breeders I bought him off as the vet said it's usually inherited, not just his knees but his hips and bottom half of his legs  think I may send her a email tomorrow letting her know she's breeding dogs that are growing up with medical conditions. I just feel so sorry for my baby, like I've said in my previous posts, he's only nine months old  I'm sure he will live a lovey long life and not let it get the better of him!


----------

